# eliminar completamente un macro ?



## rapidito78840 (May 7, 2004)

Hola a todos , aqui estoy de nuevo, resulta que en un libro de excel hice un macro, y luego lo corri, pero despues no lo necesite y lo elimine, termine el archivo y pues lo salve.
pero resulta que cada vez que lo abro me sale el mensaje de que si quiero habilitar los macros, pero resulta que el libro no tiene ningun macro !

como le hago para que elimine completamente el rastro de el Macro que habia creado, ya que en el libro no Hay Ninguno.

gracias
rapidito78840


----------



## Greg Truby (May 7, 2004)

En el editor de VBA, vea Project Explorer (Ctrl+R).  Haz un cliq-derecho sobre el modulo y del menu popup escoja "remove module_..." (si su menu está en español, no sé qué dirá pero debe haber algo así).  Diga que no quiere salvarlo antes de borrarlo y ya debe estar listo para salvarlo y abrirlo de nuevo esta vez sin problemas (siempre y cuando no haya nada en los Code Modules de las hojas ni en él del cuaderno).

Atentamente,


----------



## rapidito78840 (May 7, 2004)

Gracias Greg:

voy a hacer eso que dice..

saludos

rapidito :wink:


----------

